# 4 nice flounder



## Flatswalker (Oct 31, 2011)

Got these the other night


----------



## Flatswalker (Oct 31, 2011)

*Some more flounder*

Me and my Son got these in August


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

dang.


Nice. 


Box.


----------



## Flatswalker (Oct 31, 2011)

*More Flounder*

Got these walking the flats in northeast Fla!


----------



## Young Guns (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow, very nice. Hook or Gig?


----------



## Flatswalker (Oct 31, 2011)

My boat 12 foot V hull , 8 hp Johnson , and 1000 watt chinese generator


----------



## Flatswalker (Oct 31, 2011)

*Light setup*

My light setup


----------



## Young Guns (Oct 21, 2011)

Excellent. I have two sons. A 9 and an 11 year old. I'd love to turn them on to some flat fish like that. Keep it up!


----------



## Flatswalker (Oct 31, 2011)

@Young Guns , I got all these gigging !! The 4 at top I got out of my boat, the other 24 I got walking in the flats.


----------



## eddierod2974 (Oct 17, 2011)

nice job guys ! them some good tasteing fish!


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice mess of fish and a simple set up that does the job


----------

